
Zachtronics releases ZACH-LIKE, a digital book about their creative process - doppp
https://twitter.com/zachtronics/status/1140611137832136705
======
sitkack
Gets only 1/2 meta points. Zachtronics normally play what they teach, it
should have been a game about making Zachtronics games.

I guess that was left as an exercise for the reader.

------
bcheung
Are these just PDF's? Why do I need Steam and Windows?

~~~
aplc0r
It contains prototypes and unreleased games in addition to the book content.

